# Fertilizing question -Using Scotts Turf Builder UltraFeed twice during the summer safe?



## KingFF (May 19, 2020)

I applied Scotts Turf Builder UltraFeed at the end of May and I was wondering if I can apply it again? The reason why I ask is the Ultra feed says it feeds for 6 months, but the Bermuda bible states I need about 1.0-1.5 lbs of Nitrogen per month. I need advice to leave it alone for the full 6 months, or if it is okay to put more down half way though? Any other suggestions?

The specs on Scotts Turf Builder UltraFeed is 40-0-5

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

How big was the bag?


----------



## KingFF (May 19, 2020)

It was a 40 lb bag but I only used maybe half. I only used enough to cover 6000sq ft


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

@KingFF being that it's the end of the season I'd use something that's not a super slow release. But you do need to know roughly how many lbs of product you apply so you can calculate how many lbs of N you applied. I'd use a quick release to get you through the year, but your in Texas... I have no idea how long your growing season lasts.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Ok very bad choice of fertilizer. But you didnt know.
For bermuda you need to put down just as much potasium ( the last number) as you do nitrogen. Plus their is no way that fertilizer lasted that long. Your grass is starving. Feed it a 10-10-10 or a 13-13-13 or 20-20-20


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

KingFF said:


> It was a 40 lb bag but I only used maybe half. I only used enough to cover 6000sq ft


If you only used half you put down roughly 8 pound of N on your whole lawn. Split that over a 3 month period and you've applied .44 lbs N/1K sq feet but I'm willing to bet that low amount of fertilizer has been used up for quite some time now. You're round third base and heading home, as far as the growing season is concerned. You need to feed your lawn and get some potassium to "winterize" before dormancy hits.


----------



## KingFF (May 19, 2020)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok very bad choice of fertilizer. But you didnt know.
> For bermuda you need to put down just as much potasium ( the last number) as you do nitrogen. Plus their is no way that fertilizer lasted that long. Your grass is starving. Feed it a 10-10-10 or a 13-13-13 or 20-20-20


Do you have any recommendations/links? I looked on Home Depot and I only found fertilizers that were 15-5-10, but I didn't notice any that had the same potassium as nitrogen


----------



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

I did Scotts Southern last year. It's 32-0-10. It's 11% Slow release. I applied enough to do 1lb of N per 1000 monthly. Per my soil test this spring my Potassium is in the optimum level. Used this calculator to know how much of it to spread out per each section of my lawn.

http://agebb.missouri.edu/fertcalc/


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

KingFF said:


> Do you have any recommendations/links? I looked on Home Depot and I only found fertilizers that were 15-5-10, but I didn't notice any that had the same potassium as nitrogen


If the 15-5-10 you saw at H.D. was Lesco, buy it. It also contains 4% iron I believe. Tons better than anything Scotts makes


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

For our Atlanta area it is generally recommended that the last nitrogen app gets thrown down by early September, and ideally that's with a faster release fertilizer (4-6wks duration). That correlates with our growing season which wraps up around that time, and depending on weather patterns & cultivar even that may be pushing it.

Be aware of what your fertilizer nitrogen release window is and plan it so that it doesnt extended beyond your growing season. That 10-10-10 Telly recommended sounds like a great idea, giving you approx 2-3 week feeding window. I'm throwing the same thing down this weekend myself (can't pass up those broken bag discounts!).


----------



## rotolow (May 13, 2020)

KingFF said:


> Do you have any recommendations/links? I looked on Home Depot and I only found fertilizers that were 15-5-10, but I didn't notice any that had the same potassium as nitrogen


@KingFF you should be able to snag some 13-13-13 at your Home Depot. Right now they're selling the Hyponex brand in DFW. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hyponex-13-13-13-40-lb-All-Purpose-Fertilizer-522962/202968728


----------



## Cherokee_Bermuda (May 10, 2019)

When you put out your last feeding with a more balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 do you still calculate the amount at 1lb/m of nitrogen?


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> Ok very bad choice of fertilizer. But you didnt know.
> For bermuda you need to put down just as much potasium ( the last number) as you do nitrogen. Plus their is no way that fertilizer lasted that long. Your grass is starving. Feed it a 10-10-10 or a 13-13-13 or 20-20-20


I had not heard the N=K Is that with each feeding or just on an annual basis. I have some potash that I was planning to do soon.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Well this is for bermuda turf. And the more you get to a 2 to 1 ratio (2 pounds potassium to one pound nitrogen) the better. Most if not all landscape stores have a fertilizer with a 1-1-1 ratio like 13-13-13. Potasium and nitrogen are essential. You do not have to put it in with every application as long as its in the soil. For example. You can put down 2 pounds of 0-0-50 per 1000. Now your soil has potassium for up to 2 pounds of nitrogen. Or you could have a lower number K in your fertilizer because you have the potassium fertilizer already down @Wfrobinette and @Cherokee_Bermuda yes you still calculate for nitrogen with a triple 13. 
Guys you gonna have to get comfortable going into site one or advanced turf or Ewing irrigation or local farm co-ops for the fertilizer you need not the Lowe's and homedepot. Google fertilizer suppliers. You should be able to find 13-13-13 at Lowe's. They don't even say they have it online but they always do in the store.


----------



## Chocolate Lab (Jun 8, 2019)

@KingFF Like Telly said, both my Lowes and HD have a generic-type 13-13-13 fertilizer that doesn't show up on their website for some reason. It's a little overpriced but you can try that.

Also, Tractor Supply has a 13-13-13, 40lb for 14.99 that isn't a bad deal if you're near one of those.

I've seen some at a different farm and ranch type store where it's like $12.99 for 35 lbs.

If none of those are close, your local nurseries will surely have something similar. What may be throwing things on the searches is that this typically isn't listed as "lawn fertilizer" but more of a general fert for vegetable gardens, flowers, etc.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> Well this is for bermuda turf. And the more you get to a 2 to 1 ratio (2 pounds potassium to one pound nitrogen) the better. Most if not all landscape stores have a fertilizer with a 1-1-1 ratio like 13-13-13. Potasium and nitrogen are essential. You do not have to put it in with every application as long as its in the soil. For example. You can put down 2 pounds of 0-0-50 per 1000. Now your soil has potassium for up to 2 pounds of nitrogen. Or you could have a lower number K in your fertilizer because you have the potassium fertilizer already down @Wfrobinette and @Cherokee_Bermuda yes you still calculate for nitrogen with a triple 13.
> Guys you gonna have to get comfortable going into site one or advanced turf or Ewing irrigation or local farm co-ops for the fertilizer you need not the Lowe's and homedepot. Google fertilizer suppliers. You should be able to find 13-13-13 at Lowe's. They don't even say they have it online but they always do in the store.


I bought a bunch of 17-17-17 from Lowes when it was on sale a couple months ago.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

My local SiteOne only carries a triple-19 in stock but it's a poly-coated slow-release prill with a 8-12 week release expectancy. Its intended to be used as a tree & ornamental fertilizer.

Only bringing this up so we nobody else assumes that all balanced ferts are of the fast release varieties, as I originally did.


----------

